
From like buttons to message bubbles: The UX designs you can't use (2019) - hhs
https://onezero.medium.com/ui-ux-patterns-you-literally-cannot-design-design-patents-from-tech-companies-21ae9643dc9e
======
bschne
I'd love to see some examples of when similar designs to these were deemed to
infringe on the patent, and when they weren't. Just froom looking at it, it
seems fairly ridiculous that stuff like this can be patented.

I kind of get that maybe you'd want to have some sort of protection for
general flows / modi of interaction, e.g. the whole tinder social idea as
such, but some of these layouts are just general UI patterns that don't really
set a company apart IMO.

------
haspoken
[http://archive.is/vmSlT](http://archive.is/vmSlT)

